# Can Flax Oil go bad?



## drew_c (Jul 6, 2006)

I believe the brand I currently have is Rexall. 

The bottle says "for optimum freshness please refrigerate after opening." 

I usually do that but forgot 2 nights ago and left it sitting by the blender. Went ahead and made another shake anyway... Since then I've felt a bit weird in the ole stomach area. Nothin major. Just wandering if I let my flax oil go bad and need to buy more?

Anyone know more on this?


----------



## Pepper (Jul 6, 2006)

An expert will come along shortly, but YES flax seed oil can go bad.


----------



## drew_c (Jul 6, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> An expert will come along shortly, but YES flax seed oil can go bad.



Well I will leave it out of my breakfast today. Pretty cheap so no big deal to throw it out and keep the next one cold


----------



## Pepper (Jul 6, 2006)

I switched to fish oil anyway since there is some who believe flax seed oil is tied to prostate cancer in men. I am not sure I buy it, but since there is a good alternative...why not?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 6, 2006)

Plus the body needs to convert Flax to EPA DHA, where as that is provided in Fishoil


----------



## drew_c (Jul 6, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I switched to fish oil anyway since there is some who believe flax seed oil is tied to prostate cancer in men. I am not sure I buy it, but since there is a good alternative...why not?



Hadn't considered that at all. Never heard of the cancer tie in either. Hmm. You've given me a bit of research to do.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 6, 2006)

I wouldn't use it if it's been out for 2 days no.  It's probably rancid by now.


----------

